

Startup America: To Celebrate, Inspire And Accelerate Entrepreneurship - ramanujam
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/startup-america-a-campaign-to-celebrate-inspire-and-accelerate-entrepreneurship/

======
adriand
Fantastic. I'd love to see Canada do something like this.

Is anyone aware of municipalities that already do this sort of thing at a
city-wide level? Any that come to mind as doing it particularly well? I live
in a city that is desperately trying to reinvent itself (Hamilton, Ontario)
and I'm curious about these sorts of programs and their successes (and
failures).

------
goodgoblin
Its too bad the matching funds aren't available to the companies themselves
and not just the investors. It would be great to be able to double your
investment round with a government matching grant.

